

Ask HN: a Shopify app for YC hot startups appareil? - zemanel

I was just talking on #startups on how HN karma points could be spent on stuff like mugs, t-shirts and other similar stuff, with YC startups branding and thought about the idea of a Shopify store for that, in which karma points could be spent for discounts and part of the revenues would revert to the startups (a % of a brands sales) to help the blokes.<p>What's your opinion? And where could i find information about the required logistics part (getting the items and branding them) ?
======
zemanel
I can implement this (without the karma points feature) if there's enough
interest from the startups.

If you're behind a startup and want to engage or create your community of
fan's with t-shirts, mugs and other stuff, drop me an e-mail at matrixownsyou
at gmail com

------
noodle
getting the items and branding them? not difficult, really.

if i'm reading this right, though, you're basically trying to assign a real-
life value to karma points, and that will kill this (or any) community.

~~~
zemanel
discounts, perhaps to a certain value, but it's not required :)

